# ATS



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

Also, ich habe da ein klitze kleines Problem:

Von meinem Handy wurde eine 040/ ... nummer (Erotikhotline) angewählt. 
Was definitiv nicht von mir stammt, da 1. ich weiblich, 2. ich nicht auf frauen stehe und 3. ich zu dem zeitpunkt gearbeitet habe. Mein Handy ist während der Arbeitszeit für viele Menschen zugänglich. 

Der anruf wurde lt. O2 Verbindungsnachweis getätigt. dauer ca. 60 Sek. 

nun bekam ich zwei Tage später einen Anruf der Firma TELCOM /ATS welche mich nach meiner Anschrift fragten. Bei meiner Frage, wofür es denn sei, hieß es nur, dass mir keine Auskunft gegeben werden könnte, da ATS nur ein rechnungssteller für das ABO wäre und mit Hotlines nichts zu tun habe. Um welches Hotline es sich handelte, wurde mir nciht erläutert. Auf weitere fragen während des Gespräche mit der äuserst zickigen und aggressiven Person bekam ich keine Antwort. Völlig verwirrt gab ich (Blond') meine Addresse bekannt.

Nun kam kurze Zeit später eine Rechnung. Ich habe mit folgenden Punkten ein Anwortschreiben verfasst und zugefaxt:
1. Kein Kaufvertrag mit beidseitiger zustimmung
2. 14 Tage Rücktrittsrecht bei jeglichen Verträgen
3. ICH WAR ES NICHT!
4. Bei weiterer Belästigung schalte ich den Anwalt ein!

Daraufhin wurde nicht reagiert und ich bekam eine Mahnung... (nicht rechtens, da ich einsprucheingelegt habe)
Dann bekam ich auf einmal ein Schreiben indem sie schrieben,,,blablabl, sie müssen zahlen!
Ich schickte wieder ein Schrieben per Fax und es kam wieder so ein blödes Antwortschreiben, das aber absolut identisch mit dem 1. war. 

nun ist seit langer zeit ruhe. bleibt das so? Oder gibt diese Firma nie auf. Habe ich im Falle eines Rechtstreites eine Chance?

_Überschrift editiert/admin_


----------



## stieglitz (17 Januar 2005)

Da gibt es schon einen endloslangen Threat.
Les dich da mal ein.
Übrigens ich mag Blondinen! 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8760
und da:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7020


----------



## sascha (17 Januar 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8760

Deshalb hier geschlossen.


----------

